# Central Florida Fishing Trip



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Went to Mosquito Lagoon north of Merritt Island with my son on Monday and had a blast catching redfish and specs. Pics below. Had our first hook up within 5 minutes of pulling away from the pier. There were four of us total and all of us caught fish. At one point, we had a triple hookup at the same time. It was a fun time and it was my first redfish as well as my sons!


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like you had a good time. Fish fry!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap Nice trip.


----------

